# anyone know what kind of tree this was?



## chris_harper (Mar 11, 2007)

my landlord brought me some wood, and said he thought it was ash. i don't know one from the other (except oak, pecan, and mesquite).


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey chris,
    Maybe u can take a pc. too your local tree experts to look @ it !! Also try a local nursery ,, I`m sure there gotta a few experts to know ??? I can`t tell bark looks like bark to me !!! lol Good Luck!!


----------



## moltenone (Mar 11, 2007)

that doesn't look like ash,ash has a more pronounced bark,kind of a diamond tread pattern to it.
how ever i'm sure there are different types,have you done a google search of it ?


mark


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris, That looks more like red maple or sugar maple than anything I can think of, ash has much more coarser ridges than that, IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is sugar maple…similiar?


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 11, 2007)

carl, that does look kinda like the wood i have.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like a silver maple.  We don't have sugar maples down this far south but we do have red and silver maple.  I've been told the southern maples are ok, but not a strong maple flavor like the northern maples are.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris, I don't know if its maple, but I'm 99.9% sure its not ash. I little harder to tell from a pic. I've split a ton of ash with a monster maul so I have an intimate knowledge of it.


----------

